# fishing this weekend



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Is anyone planning on being out in the Pentronius to Ram Powell area this weekend? I'm looking at making a run for it Friday evening through Saturday.

Has anyone heard anything positive from this area lately?

Otto II


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Unless something has changed since last weekend I wouldn't waste the fuel/time. It was dead.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm going whether I hear good news or not, someone has to be the first one to find that the fish have shown up and decided to eat!!


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

That's the spirit!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are planning on fishing Saturday, but will most likely go the east and not the rigs, but it's still early in the week, will decide on Friday.

Robert


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

If nothing appears around the rigs by morning, I might end up toward the east...


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard a report at sams the other day that one boat got about 5 small yellowfin at marlin this past saturday or sunday.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

We're thinking of a day trip to the east (spur or squiggles) based on what others have reported here and what Hilton's shows. 

It seems like the rigs have been hit or miss this year. The reports could be off because of he sharks. If people could get fish past them, the reports may be better.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

sharks were horrible at the beginning of the year, but once the Sharks left so did the Tuna it seemed... We have not had shark problems our last few trips to the rigs.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

There were quite a few Sharks at Horn Mt. Last Thursday. There were plenty of BFT, we were going try to for some YFT, but it got a little rough and we decided to Sword instead, so cant tell you if there any good fish there.


----------

